# how many? 1,2,3,4,5,6,7?



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

how many fancy guppies can i keep in a 12 gallon with at least 3 algea eaters?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

what type algae eaters?


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

leopard butterfly plecos


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

IMO they are going to get too big for that tank anyways, i would find them a suitable home and then worry about other fish. 3 is definatly too much


----------



## ronnfive (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, I agree with Fishfreaks… If it is L168, Butterfly Pleco (Dekeyseria branchyuran) it can grow about 6 inches and will need a minimum of 30 G. If it is L134, Leopard Frog Pleco (Peckoltia sp.) It can grow about 4 inches and a minimum tank size of 20 G

However you can keep 6-8 M guppies in there, but no pleco. 

ronn


----------

